# Need some help identifying camera. "Hessco" vintage box camera, cannot find info anywhere.



## ekie56 (Jun 19, 2015)

So this is the extent of the information I have been able to find about this camera: Svensk Kamerahistoria (its in swedish, but translates fairly well).

I have had this camera for quite some time, and for whatever reason had it tucked away in the corner of one of my camera storage cabinets and just forgot about it. I purchased this camera along with many other vintage cameras from a collector as a lot, and realize now that I should have asked more about it at the time as I am sure he would have had lots of information about it seeing as we had talked for at least 2 hours about the other cameras I was picking up. 





























If anyone can give me any information on this camera it would be greatly appreciated. I would really like to know a little more about the history, as well as to determine its rarity and establish a value if possible as well.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 20, 2015)

I've never heard of or seen one of these, but that's a beautiful camera and some really nice pictures of it. I can't think offhand of any site to suggest that is about box cameras other than Kodak, etc. but here are a couple I've used (and I have no idea if they might have anything about your camera).
James s Camera Retirement Home
Box Cameras - Antique and Vintage Cameras
Maybe try Collectors Weekly?


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 21, 2015)

.....During the 1920s began to roll film breakthrough and Hugo Svensson therefore invested manufacturing of box cameras for plates and rebuilt the camera to the factory service center. Instead, they increased on imported products. The fourteenth directory, which came in 1922, contained imported cameras and other products under its own brand name "Hessco" and "Runa". Examples of this are "Hessco Box, 6x9", produced by Woldemar Beier, Freital, Germany, about 1935-39, (Beier-Box) and was in three variants, and "Runa camera, 3x4 Mode A, Mode B 4 , 5x6 or 6x9 mode C, made by Emil Hofert, EHO Camera Factory, (eho Altissa) Dresden, Germany.....



German made, Swiss sold according to the site you posted. I imagine not many here in the states other than if some of the WWII servicemen brought them back as a souvenir during the war. Value, ultimately it's worth what someone would pay. As a collector I'd value this between $15-$25.


----------

